# Erfahrungsbericht Radon ZR Team 5.0 2012 (und mit H&S Bike Discount)



## folgsam (24. März 2012)

Also ich suchte ein neues einfaches Hardtail um 600 mit möglichst guten Komponenten. Ich fahre eher leichte Berge und auch gerne Asphalttouren. Ich suchte zwar was gutes, aber es muss "schlecht" genug sein, dass es auch mal tagsüber in der Öffentlichkeit stehen kann ohne gestohlen zu werden. Vorher bin ich ein Ghost EBS 1 2007 gefahren ( http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/ghost-ebs-1/3876.html ). Ich hätte es zwar gerne Probe gefahren, aber das Radon hatte mit Abstand das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Also wurde es halt eine Onlinebestellung.


*1. Bestellung bei H&S Bike Discount*

Ich wollte für das Fahrrad noch einen Ständer (jaja, lacht ruhig). Ich habe im im Voraus eine Mail geschrieben und nach ca. 24h kam die Antwort, dass der Hebie 672 und der Hebie 680 passen würden.

Der genaue Ablauf:
12.03.12 12 Uhr - Fahrrad sowie einiges an Zubehör (u.a. den Hebie 672 und zwei Flaschenhalter von Radon (schwarz, Alu)) bestellt (Bezahlung per PayPal)
15.03.12 10 Uhr - angerufen weil nichts passiert ist. Antwort: Fahrrad ist in Montage, geht am Freitag oder Montag raus
19.03.12 10 Uhr - Rechnungs-Versandbenachrichtigung (inkl. DHL-Paketnummer) bekommen
19.03.12 11 Uhr - PayPal-Buchung wurde "abgeschlossen" (war vorher "offen")
19.03.12 16 Uhr - DHL-Status "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."
21.03.12 17 Uhr - DHL-Status "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." in Neuwied
23.03.12 00 Uhr - DHL-Status "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." in Ottendorf-Okrilla
23.03.12 12 Uhr - Zustellung an mich (Dresden)


*2. Aufbau*

Das Fahrrad wurde im üblichen Fahrradkarton geliefert. Alles war gut verpackt und gesichert. Das Zubehör war in einem extra Paket in den großen Karton "reingeklemmt". Ich hab alles herausgenommen und in Ruhe ausgepackt und zusammengebaut.

Es war folgendes zu tun:
Nabe in Vorderrad einschieben und Rad einsetzen.
Vorderradbremse neu justieren (Schrauben lockern, Bremse anziehen und Schrauben festziehen, also sehr einfach)
Pedale anbauen
Sattel an Sattelstütze bauen
Lenker anschrauben
Vorbau leicht neuausrichten (war minimal schief)
und in meinem Fall noch Getränkehalter und Ständer anbauen

Was noch so im Paket dabei war:
einige Rahmenschutzaufkleber gegen Scheuerstellen
Anleitungen zu Federgabel, Bremse und Schaltung
Betriebsanleitung zu Fahrrädern (ganz allgemein)
KEINE Montageanleitung (gibt es halt online bzw. als Video)


*3. Qualität*

Das erste Fahrgefühl war auf jeden Fall super! Es passte auf Anhieb alles zusammen. Jetzt im einzelnen:


Pedale: Die tun ihren Dienst, Lager eher schwergängig, aber der Grip ist ok.
Schaltung allg.: war schon sehr gut eingestellt, ich musste nichts dran machen
Federgabel: mMn. recht "laut" bei starken und schnellen rein bzw. rausfahren, gefühlt eine Art knarzen, aber laut lokalem Fahrradhändler normaler Luftdurchlass (?)
Bremsen: Ziehen gut. Sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen. Machen leichte Geräusche, wenn sie beginnen zu greifen.
Reifen: Gute Wahl für meine Ansprüche.
Ständer: macht einen guten Eindruck
Radon Alu Flaschenhalter: stabil, leicht, optisch ansprechend und günstig
Rahmen:
macht einen guten Eindruck
Der Kettenstrebenschutzaufkleber war schon halb ab. Ich habe ihn ganz abgemacht und so ein Neoprendings genommen (von Scott, leider viel zu groß)
Unterrohrschutzaufkleber vorhanden und hält auch
Die Logos etc. sind alle aufgeklebt und dann wurde darüberlackiert
Auf dem Rahmen sind leichte graue Streifen (zur Deko). Die erkennt man auch auf den Produktfotos, doch ich habe gedacht, dass das Reflexionen sind. Mir gefällts aber.



*4. Bilder*


----------



## NewbikeNRW (25. März 2012)

Und wie ist der 2. Eindruck???

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Denke meins wird Anfang April kommen,falls es wie bei Dir ca 11 Tage brauch.

Pedale bleiben dran? Oder holst Du noch andere, wenn ja welche?
Machen jetzt nicht so einen dollen Eindruck, siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/radon-zr-team-5-0-oder-7-0-t-14984-1.html

Aber wahrscheinlich im Eifer der Vorfreude einfach nicht fest genug angezogen, ist mir auch mal passiert.

Ansonsten schöner Bericht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folgsam (25. März 2012)

Also ich bin 1,81m groß und habe 18" genommen. Ich lag von der Schrittlänge zwischen 18" und 20", habe dann aber 18" genommen, weil mein altes Fahrrad auch 18" waren.

Der zweite Eindruck meinerseits:
Die Pedale tun erstmal ihren Dienst. Ich habe jetzt erstmal keine Lust was neues zu probieren.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass in der Werkseinstellung der höchste Gang ein leichtes Schleifen am Umwerfer verursacht. Ich werds morgen einstellen, sollte kein großes Ding sein.

Und die Federgabel empfinde ich weiterhin als "laut". Vielleicht kann das NewbikeNRW noch bestätigen. Oder ich fahre die Tage mal zu einem dieser Radon-Servicepartner.


----------



## NewbikeNRW (25. März 2012)

Sobald ich meins habe, werde ich es mal überprüfen, ist das "Geräusch" beim Ein- oder Ausfedern? Soll sich wie ein "Luftzug" anhören?


----------



## floggel (25. März 2012)

folgsam schrieb:


> aber es muss "schlecht" genug sein, dass es auch mal tagsüber in der Öffentlichkeit stehen kann ohne gestohlen zu werden.


Dieser Plan wird nicht aufgehen. Grundsätzlich werden auch 25 EUR Räder geklaut. Speziell bei diesem Rad ist die Diebstahlgefahr schon ausreichend hoch. Ich empfehle dringend, es nirgendwo anzuschliessen, inklusive Keller.


----------



## Kimura (2. April 2012)

Welches Schloß wird dem Empfohlen? Bringt dass Registrieren bei deR Polizei was?


----------

